# FR: introduit par / de - préposition



## thucci

Hi, I am a little confused which to use in contexts such as 'introduced by' and 'followed by'. In my textbook it is 'introduit de...' but I have been taught to use 'par' generally for 'by'. Could someone please clarify it for me?


----------



## janpol

il faudrait prendre des exemples... A priori "introduit de" me semble très douteux. "introduit par...", oui.
"suivi" ? Je pense que "par" et "de" peuvent marcher : "Le coureur est suivi par son plus dangereux adversaire", "le texte est suivi d'une longue page d'explications"


----------



## Maître Capello

thucci said:


> I have been taught to use 'par' generally for 'by'.


This is the usual translation, but not always—the correct preposition indeed depends on the verb…

_introduit *par* _(_introduit *de* _)
_ 
suivi *de*_ or _suivi *par*_


----------



## edla

alors, y-a-t'il quelqu'un qui puisse nous expliquer les nuances entre "suivi de" et "suivi par?" 
En anglais c'est toujours "followed *by*", et il ne d  épend pas du contexte. Merci!


----------



## janpol

Je me suis posé cette question quand j'ai répondu à ce fil, Edla, et j'ai conclu qu'il n'était pas aisé d'y répondre. Peut-être serait-il possible de trouver une règle en travaillant sur un corpus de quelques dizaines de phrases... 
Il me semble que
- "par" peut toujours "marcher" (je parle uniquement de la construction "sujet + verbe passif + complément d'agent " : le verbe passif peut en effet être suivi d'un complément circonst.  qui , lui, utilise un autre mot que "par" : le suspect a été suivi DE manière discrète DE son domicile jusqu'au lieu du rendez-vous,  le passage de cet avion a été suivi DES yeux (C. de moyen) par tout le village)
- dans certains cas, seul "par" est acceptable (Cette émission a été suivie par X millions de téléspectateurs, ce régime est suivi par toute la famille)
- quand "par" et "de" peuvent convenir, il me semble que l'on utilise toujours (?) "par" à l'oral et que "de" est plus littéraire : la voiture du Président était suivie par/d'une longue colonne de voitures officielles.
Voilà ce que je crois pouvoir dire...
Des avis de "locuteurs natifs" ?


----------



## edla

janpol said:


> il me semble que l'on utilise toujours (?) "par" à l'oral et que "de" est plus littéraire



oui janpol, je suis d'accord avec cette observation. Il me semble peut-  être que "par" est un acte plus actif, fait par des personnes, et "de" se convient    pour une situation plus passif - surtout quand on parle des objets? mais je pr  éf  ère attendre le r  éponse des francophones!


----------



## pikabu

La règle générale pour l'emploi de »de« au lieu de »par« dans les phrases passives pourrait être utile ici: 
  On emploie DE avec les verbes de sentiments (adorer, aimer, respecter, détester,...), verbes exprimant une action intellectuelle (connaître,...) et les verbes d'état, de localisation dans le temps ou l'espace (couvrir, entourner, accompaigner, suivre, précéder,...).


----------



## janpol

je ne suis pas sûr que cette règle fonctionne bien : il est détesté *par* tous ses sujets.
le complément introduit par "par" me semble être toujours un C. d'agent; quand c'est "de", ce n'est pas toujours le cas ou bien il est difficile de choisir : un toit couvert *de* tuiles", agent ou moyen ? On peut dire : des tuiles couvrent le toit", alors on peut penser à un agent... Une chose est certaine : "par" ne peut pas marcher ici. 
Mais : cette dette est couverte *par* ses biens immobiliers", là, c'est "de" qui ne peut  pas marcher...


----------



## autap6

Je peux me tromper, mais j'ai l'impression que lorsque l'on emploie *de*, on peut toujours sous-entendre un agent.

Le *de *dans ce cas serait employé lorsque le participe passé a une valeur voisine de celle des adjectifs.

Comme janpol l'a d'ailleurs bien indiqué dans un de ses exemples:
le passage de cet avion a été suivi DES yeux *par *tout le village

Un texte suivi *d'*une longue explication (le texte et les explications ont été rédigés *par *quelqu'un).

un toit couvert *de *tuiles (le toit a été couvert *par *des ouvriers)
la façade était ornée *de *drapeaux (la façade a été ornée *par *des employés de la mairie)

Malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas avec la phrase suivante: il était accablé *de *honte

Dans ce cas le *de *s'emploierait parce que le verbe est pris au figuré.
En effet, on dit bien: il était accablé *par *la chaleur (sens propre)


----------



## janpol

un toit couvert de tuiles" = s'il y avait un doute sur la véritable nature du complément "de tuiles", il n'y en a plus du tout si l'on ajoute "par les ouvriers" 
je pense, Autap, qu'on peut faire subir le même traitement à "il était accablé de honte" en ajoutant par ex "par les paroles de son père"
Cependant le "de" introduit parfois un indiscutable C. d'agent : le coureur était suivi d'un groupe de ses plus dangereux adversaires.


----------



## Mauricet

autap6 said:


> Je peux me tromper, mais j'ai l'impression que lorsque l'on emploie *de*, on peut toujours sous-entendre un agent.
> 
> Le *de *dans ce cas serait employé lorsque le participe passé a une valeur voisine de celle des adjectifs.
> 
> Comme janpol l'a d'ailleurs bien indiqué dans un de ses exemples:
> le passage de cet avion a été suivi DES yeux *par *tout le village
> 
> Un texte suivi *d'*une longue explication (le texte et les explications ont été rédigés *par *quelqu'un).
> 
> un toit couvert *de *tuiles (le toit a été couvert *par *des ouvriers)
> la façade était ornée *de *drapeaux (la façade a été ornée *par *des employés de la mairie)
> 
> Malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas avec la phrase suivante: il était accablé *de *honte
> 
> Dans ce cas le *de *s'emploierait parce que le verbe est pris au figuré.
> En effet, on dit bien: il était accablé *par *la chaleur (sens propre)



Et ne dit-on pas : il était accablé* de* chaleur  ?


----------



## pikabu

janpol said:


> je ne suis pas sûr que cette règle fonctionne bien : il est détesté *par* tous ses sujets.
> le complément introduit par "par" me semble être toujours un C. d'agent; quand c'est "de", ce n'est pas toujours le cas ou bien il est difficile de choisir : un toit couvert *de* tuiles", agent ou moyen ? On peut dire : des tuiles couvrent le toit", alors on peut penser à un agent... Une chose est certaine : "par" ne peut pas marcher ici.
> Mais : cette dette est couverte *par* ses biens immobiliers", là, c'est "de" qui ne peut  pas marcher...



je ne peux pas l'expliquer, je m'excuse. c'est ce que j'ai appris a mon cours et voila je vois que ne va(ut) pas (rien).   

mais je trouve des exemples de autap6 tres clairs et meme "exemplaires".  avec PAR on voit un c. d'agent beaucoup plus distinctement qu' avec DE ou le c. d'agent est moins "concret".


----------



## pyan

This discussion has been closed, but will remain visible.  

The reason for closure is that that the first of the two questions has been answered.  The discussion has widened to looking at which preposition can go with which verb.  If the dictionary is not clear about the right preposition to use with a particular verb please open a new thread. The context, as always, would be important in the new thread.

Information about, and help with, prepositions is available in the Resources sub-forum, in this thread:                                                                                                                          Langage / Language 


Pyan
as moderator


----------

